# uitspraak: -e n'm, -e n't



## Syzygy

Hallo,

sorry voor die cryptische titel, maar ik kon geen betere bedenken. Ik heb een paar keer opgemerkt dat in de spreektaal na een onbeklemtoonde -_e_ de woorden '_m_ (van _hem_) en '_t_ (van _het_) als _n'm_ en _n't_ werden uitgesproken.
Bijvoorbeeld:
_En als men thuis vroeg hoe dat kwam verklikte je n'm niet_.
_Ik hoorde n'm de eerste keer._
Wordt dat als slechte stijl beschouwd? Of zouden jullie aan die uitspraak misschien zelfs de voorkeur geven? Of heb ik me die _n_ alleen maar ingebeeld?

Bedankt, allemaal!


----------



## Kworb

Dat heb je je niet ingebeeld, n'm en n't komen wel degelijk voor, en inderdaad alleen als het woord ervoor eindigt op een e. Het kan ook gewoon zonder, dan wordt het zo'n beetje verbonden aan het vorige woord, zoals: Heb je'm al gehoord?

Beide manieren van 'm en 't zijn even informeel en prima te gebruiken in de spreektaal.


----------



## Couch Tomato

Vaak zeg ik de "h" in "hem" en de "h" in "het" niet eens in de spreektaal en ik spreek zeker niet plat.


----------



## Lopes

In snel gesproken taal kan je die -n ook wel eens hebben bij andere woorden die niet met -h beginnen. Bijvoorbeeld: _Toen hoorde-n-ik 'm voor het eerst. 
_Maar ik durf niet te zeggen of dit ook voor de anderen geldt  Ben benieuwd


----------



## Kworb

Denk dat je gelijk hebt. Waar andere talen de eerste klinker inslikken, plakken wij er soms een n tussen. Maar ik kan eigenlijk niet meer voorbeelden bedenken dan de -e 'm/'t/ik die al zijn genoemd.


----------



## Syzygy

Ah, nu ik weet dat het ook vóór _ik_ kan gebeuren, schiet me nog "_Wat zie-n-ik?_" te binnen. Maar dat hoorde ik toen in een liedje, dus wist ik niet of het in dat geval niet toch dichterlijke vrijheid of misschien ouderwets taalgebruik was.


----------



## Lopes

Interessante opmerking, want ik zou dingen als 'wat zien ik' en 'doen ik' niet zien als tussen -n maar meer als vorm van het werkwoord.


----------



## Joannes

Lopes said:


> Interessante opmerking, want ik zou dingen als 'wat zien ik' en 'doen ik' niet zien als tussen -n maar meer als vorm van het werkwoord.


Dat is het ook, volgens mij. In enkele (wellicht vooral Vlaamse) dialecten heeft de eerste persoon enkelvoud van bepaalde werkwoorden een n als uitgang: ik gaan, ik zien, ik zen (=ik ben).
Ik denk niet dat er mensen zijn die zeggen "Wat zie-n-ik nu?" die niet eveneens zeggen "Ik gaan vanavond eens vroeg naar huis".

De andere voorbeelden zijn inderdaad voorbeelden van de n als "linking consonant". Soms wordt g ook zo gebruikt.


----------

